# Papillon is Crufts BIS



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I just saw the winning picture of Dylan. Gorgeous Papillon.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is someone going to post a photo?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

gorgeous indeed. and somehow so wise looking. bet he knows how to get whatever he wants!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Stunning. I wonder who bred him...will have to go look that up. Paps are incredible and where I was headed for a while, just I can't offer a five mile walk to one. It's one reason (of many) I'm such an FJM fan . Love hearing about both breeds.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Oh my, he really is beautiful.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I was very disappointed to see that not a single poodle made the judge's short list in the Utility Group weren't you? My pick wish for BIS was the Irish Water Dog (looked like a poodle hahaha!) or the Petite Griffon........... Oh Heck, Papillons are really cute in any contest anyway LOL!
I really enjoyed watching the show!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I really liked the PBGV too - lovely dog, and took reserve. The papillon is from Belgium, and is known as Dylan the Villain for his penchant for getting into mud and mischief.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I noticed that all three sizes of poodles are judged in Utility. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

fjm said:


> I really liked the PBGV too - lovely dog, and took reserve. The papillon is from Belgium, and is known as Dylan the Villain for his penchant for getting into mud and mischief.


Since you own both how would you compare the temperament of a small poodle to that of a Papillon?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Based on the very small sample size of one of each, I would say Sophy (papillon) is very intelligent, independent, a problem solver, with great stamina for exercise and thinking things through. She is also very confident for such a small dog, with excellent canine communication skills, but that is down to her breeding and early raising in a crowd of different dogs, I think. Poppy is very intelligent, very dependent and therefore easier to train, looks to humans to solve problems, likes short bursts of exercise over long tramps, and is rather less confident around people and dogs (she met fewer at her breeder's). Sophy is sensible, determined, and likes to get her own way; Poppy is silly, quickly gives up, and wants my approval. But so much of all this is down to breeding, early experiences, and family position - it would be hard to say how much is typical of the breed.


----------

